# Where is everyone?



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

What happened here? On my browser it is showing the last post on here was in November, has everyone moved on to greener pastures?


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Mate there's this shed and its full of yaks head over


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Frocklizard said:


> Mate there's this shed and its full of yaks head over


----------



## robertwho (Mar 27, 2013)

hackonayak said:


> What happened here? On my browser it is showing the last post on here was in November, has everyone moved on to greener pastures?


The site was sold by the admin to a commercial owner without consulting the mods etc. They mods started a new site.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Any chance you can say what it is - I cannot find the elusive "shed"


----------



## porkchop (Sep 19, 2008)

Here you go Gary: http://www.theyakshed.com


----------

